# Purchasing rear springs, what other bits to get?



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Making a purchase of some rear springs in the near future, and wanted to know what other rear bits I can purchase along side the springs that will make a difference while the springs are getting replaced.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shocks of course but subframe and inner and outer control arm bushings make a difference. If you're having it done the bushings may be a challenge for some shops but I found it to be a reasonable DIY project as well as the springs and shocks.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Svede, do you have any links you can send me for the bushings? I'm looking on Kollar racing, and other sites, but everything says its for the front?

I'm not sure if I'm even looking at the correct parts on my phone. LOL


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

You'll need to replace the *Coil Spring Isolators*. They are available from your local auto parts store.

If you're installing shorter, drop springs you should install *Coil Spring Retainers*. If you're simply replacing your old springs with the same length springs don't worry about retainers.

REAR CONTROL ARM BUSHINGS HERE: http://www.ss396.com/chevelle/3-3132G.html


----------



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

was that link a typo?? it shows parts for a chevelle.


----------

